# Any guys wearing women's shorts?



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

This morning my wife, a gal who has placed in local races in the Athena class, was tossing some bike clothes she doesn't wear any more. The normal probhibition about used bike shorts is considerably diminished by 21 years of marriage so I tried on a pair of her Terry shorts that were headed to the dump. They're solid black and fit me well enough to be worth a test ride to work. Ok, they passed the test, but it doesn't seem like I'm gonna be able to get "Terry" off the leg. Do I:

Wear them cause nobody really cares anyway

Wear them, but only under tights

Throw 'em out for the same reason some people insist on decent looking underwear

Turn 'em inside out?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Wear them. I doubt anyone will notice.


----------



## jaegermeister269 (Mar 5, 2008)

i dress in womens clothing......


----------



## jaegermeister269 (Mar 5, 2008)

jaegermeister269 said:


> i dress in womens clothing......
> 
> I know its not the lounge, but i couldn't pass it up......


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Only on Thursday's.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I do. 

Not on the bike, though.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Wear them, who cares. If you like the wife's undies wear them too, just don't get in an accident with them on.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Yes, you can...*



Spinfinity said:


> This morning my wife, a gal who has placed in local races in the Athena class, was tossing some bike clothes she doesn't wear any more. The normal probhibition about used bike shorts is considerably diminished by 21 years of marriage so I tried on a pair of her Terry shorts that were headed to the dump. They're solid black and fit me well enough to be worth a test ride to work. Ok, they passed the test, but it doesn't seem like I'm gonna be able to get "Terry" off the leg. Do I:
> 
> Wear them cause nobody really cares anyway
> 
> ...


...but only if you take a white marker and change the logo on the leg to "_Mister_ Terry"...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Talk to Hollywood. He’ll give you some sound advice.


----------



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

Wear them, who cares.


----------



## AlloyNipples (Aug 1, 2008)

You have to ask yourself why is she was getting rid of them in the first place? I know you mentioned she doesn't wear them any more, worn out? lose/gain weight? Basic black bike shorts really don't go out of style. Worn out is worn out no matter who's butt they are on.

AN


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Wear them on your head like you do her undies :blush2:


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Wear them. I doubt anyone will notice. Just make sure they're not transparent in places or something!?


----------



## dphoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

Lets see a picture of you in the shorts.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Spinfinity said:


> Ok, they passed the test, but it doesn't seem like I'm gonna be able to get "Terry" off the leg.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Yep. I like Pearlizumi Sugar Knickers for cool weather rides, they only comes in womenz versions.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

AlloyNipples said:


> You have to ask yourself why is she was getting rid of them in the first place? I know you mentioned she doesn't wear them any more, worn out? lose/gain weight? Basic black bike shorts really don't go out of style. Worn out is worn out no matter who's butt they are on.
> 
> AN


She didn't like how they fit her. She's become a Voler addict in recent years and they're practically new .


----------



## dphoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

dphoenix said:


> Lets see a picture of you in the shorts.


The girl shorts might make your butt look big.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBCBk96ygCg


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Just don't wear a big plackard on your chest stating you are wearing women's briefs, who's going to notice and care? You'll have a harder time explaining the shaven legs.

brewster


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

Humm .. It's starts with the cycling shorts. Then you will be on here asking about wearing your wife's panties and bra's. Then it's, "does this dress make me look fat?" It could be a dangerous path you are on.


----------



## mayukawa (Mar 14, 2006)

Most women's shorts (though not all) typically have a shorter chamois... Another thing is that the waist to hip ratio is quite different between the male and female shorts.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll look for you on the bridge and let you know how they look.

As for the brand name, I'm guessing only a tiny percentage of the cycling population (and an invisible share of the general population) associates "Terry" exclusively with women's products. In fact, since they make men's saddles, too, if I saw the name on a pair of shorts, even though I'm a bike geek I'd make no assumption about gender specificity.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, don't tell TTT that "Terry" is somehow a feminine name.

* TTT - Terrible Terry Tate

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzToNo7A-94

Oh, and who cares? Wear them. I can't tell the difference between men's and women's cycling clothes anyways. Now, those idiot punk kids wearing girl jeans nowadays on the other hand.....


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

So that's how you get into your wife's pants...uh..shorts.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

If anybody questions it, mention that Terry made men's shorts for a few years 'back then.' Terry does really make men's saddles, so somebody might believe it.


----------



## jvanv8 (Nov 14, 2006)

Who cares! Awesome that your wife enjoys quality bike clothes just like you...!


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

jaegermeister269 said:


> jaegermeister269 said:
> 
> 
> > i dress in womens clothing......
> ...


----------

